# MILBRO TRADE MARK GRANTED



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi from all at HOGANCASTINGS UK
Well After 6months of messing around with the UK INTERLLECTUAL propertt office
we have now been granted the trade mark name of MILBRO a world wide Iconic brand name.
It was only after speaking with Aaron about useing the name that we decided to go for it.
We have had both verbal and now writen confirmation that the trade mark has now been granted To me 
I think that this is a fantastic bold move for such a small company and we fully intend to implament our right as the proud
owners of such a fantastic ICON name as MILBRO
This will help us stand out with the best catapults/slingshot makers in the WORLD most of who are proud site vendors on this fantastic forum .Just one last big thankyou to Aaron who unwitingley pushd us down this road.
THANKS Aaron WE HOW YOU ONE


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Congratulations! I presume you bought it off the previous holders?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Congratulations! I presume you bought it off the previous holders?


Hi Dan no did not have to completed all the paper work paid the reg fee none refundable if you lose had just the 1 objection in aloted time frame and delt with them 
the trade mark goes public for 2 months and every one with the mark are invited to contest if they so please but i think youwill know this? all the best
Pete


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Congrats and Good luck Pete, hope you have a smooth road finalizing this...So does this mean I now have a "real" Milbro instead of just a reproduction???


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's totally AWSOME, Pete!!! You guys are the greatest.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Congrats and Good luck Pete, hope you have a smooth road finalizing this...So does this mean I now have a "real" Milbro instead of just a reproduction???


Sorry mate but at the time you got them repo . the milbro for me will always be a repo
unless i can get my hands on the original tooling???







you never know


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Congratulations Milbro!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Amazing!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

very cool, your design is fantastic and you deserved it


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks eveyone Just hope we can now live up to the name


----------



## Ken (Aug 1, 2010)

Great news mate!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

How much will you be selling them for?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi RecurveMaster People must be fed up with me going on about our new (thats a laf) web site the I T people have been at it for 4/5 months
we use to bulid battel ship in 4/5 weeks sorry about the rant not what you last thing at night .send me a PM will give you a price for ali or brass 1950s Milbro?
Pete


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi RecurveMaster People must be fed up with me going on about our new (thats a laf) web site the I T people have been at it for 4/5 months
> we use to bulid battel ship in 4/5 weeks sorry about the rant not what you last thing at night .send me a PM will give you a price for ali or brass 1950s Milbro?
> Pete


You should fire your IT people immediately. Anyone with any web development talent could have had you a temporary website up within 48 hours. FIRST, you get your presence out there, then you work on perfection. You might also tell them that most of your potential customers are geezers and we couldn't care less about fancy Flash presentations.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Hennry they tell me we are not to far away now we have a large portfolio so have had to have taken a lot of pictures 3 times Aluminium /Brass /Bronze.
Iam sure it will be worth the wait in the end if not then well just have to hold back the cash?
Pete


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi Hennry they tell me we are not to far away now we have a large portfolio so have had to have taken a lot of pictures 3 times Aluminium /Brass /Bronze.
> Iam sure it will be worth the wait in the end if not then well just have to hold back the cash?
> Pete


Don't pay any attention to my rants, Pete. I have a hair-trigger mouth/keyboard and am lacking in social skills.







Only you are qualified to judge whether you are getting what you want.

Henry


----------



## dnullify (Aug 3, 2010)

This is pretty interesting! I'd like to a website with your portfolio of milbros. 
Let us all know!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Hi Hennry they tell me we are not to far away now we have a large portfolio so have had to have taken a lot of pictures 3 times Aluminium /Brass /Bronze.
> Iam sure it will be worth the wait in the end if not then well just have to hold back the cash?
> Pete


Don't pay any attention to my rants, Pete. I have a hair-trigger mouth/keyboard and am lacking in social skills.







Only you are qualified to judge whether you are getting what you want.

Henry
[/quote]

Hi Hennry DID NOT take anyoffence with your comments Ithink you are correct in a way
all the best and have a real nice day
Pete


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

dnullify said:


> This is pretty interesting! I'd like to a website with your portfolio of milbros.
> Let us all know!


Hi dnullify 
SO WOULD I:excl: will have link from banner advert when it up in the mean time take a look at the Gallery and also Ebay?
all the best
Pete


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi from all at HOGANCASTINGS UK
> Well After 6months of messing around with the UK INTERLLECTUAL propertt office
> we have now been granted the trade mark name of MILBRO a world wide Iconic brand name.
> It was only after speaking with Aaron about useing the name that we decided to go for it.
> ...


bloody ****! thats amazing! now start suing the buggers selling the nock offs on fleabay and bells of hythe!


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

Congratulations, Pete. A great step forward for your company! 
But I have to twist the knife in the wound along with Henry and Dnullify: you definitely should have your website up and running asap.
Whip up these IT guys for us, please!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hugues said:


> Congratulations, Pete. A great step forward for your company!
> But I have to twist the knife in the wound along with Henry and Dnullify: you definitely should have your website up and running asap.
> Whip up these IT guys for us, please!


Hi Hugues just about fedup to the back teeth with this lot all ways wondered what I T ment now i know
:In Time i dont think so your haveing a laugh


----------



## dnullify (Aug 3, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> This is pretty interesting! I'd like to a website with your portfolio of milbros.
> Let us all know!


Hi dnullify 
SO WOULD I:excl: will have link from banner advert when it up in the mean time take a look at the Gallery and also Ebay?
all the best
Pete
[/quote]
Could you link to your gallery? And what is your eBay id?

Also, will you now be producing milbros in large quantity?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

dnullify said:


> This is pretty interesting! I'd like to a website with your portfolio of milbros.
> Let us all know!


Hi dnullify 
SO WOULD I:excl: will have link from banner advert when it up in the mean time take a look at the Gallery and also Ebay?
all the best
Pete
[/quote]
Could you link to your gallery? And what is your eBay id?

Also, will you now be producing milbros in large quantity?
[/quote]
Hi look under milbro pro-shot on uk ebay got 3 on now
and we are going to carry 10 off each type we do 1n the 3metals
we have about 15 diffrent types at the moment not counting the new development on 
flatband slingshots and the vintage types we will be doing


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

_"Hi Hugues just about fedup to the back teeth with this lot all ways wondered what I T ment now i know
:In Time i dont think so your haveing a laugh"

_Sorry_, _Pete, it's just me being too eager for choosing and buying a new catty from you ( a flatband design, this time ...and what about your .44 bullet mold project, by the way?) from a nice online catalog where I could follow all your new developments!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope to post 2 new flatband slingshots before friday One has the name THE JOKER and the other we do not have a name for yet 
may be we could start a compatition for the best name?winner to get first one cast of it??well see about that
The moulds .44 made first pro type not to happy with it so reworking the patterns did have the first mould teflon coated it looks good
and the coating made for a nice slug.


----------



## Ken (Aug 1, 2010)

The .44 ball mould sounds interesting. How many balls are done at once and what's the RRP?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Ken said:


> The .44 ball mould sounds interesting. How many balls are done at once and what's the RRP?


Hi 8 slugs rrp £55.00+p/p


----------



## Ken (Aug 1, 2010)

hmmmm - sounds very interesting to me!!!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone
Just got home from a V Hot day in the foundry.Went to the post box and a large white envelope with
INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY OFFICE (DO NOT BEND)
YES its here the Registration Certificate for or TRADE MARK	Milbro reg no 2544283 date 09 april 2010
We hold the mark for the next 10 year fee paid then we can pay a further fee for 10 more years.and so on
May Just treat myself to a Glass of good Malt tonight to celabrate.
All the best everone
Pete
The Happy Milbro man


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi Everyone
> Just got home from a V Hot day in the foundry.Went to the post box and a large white envelope with
> INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY OFFICE (DO NOT BEND)
> YES its here the Registration Certificate for or TRADE MARK	Milbro reg no 2544283 date 09 april 2010
> ...


Congrats! You should change your forum name to MILBRO to celebrate.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

lucky dude! i wich i could get a milbro clone and u´ve got the whole name! hope u will sell many of them!!!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

gotta be the most famous name in uk catty history. well done.


----------

